# 457 dependent work rights and work permit requirements



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I will be soon sponsored on 457 by an Australian employer. I wanted to know if my wife would need some sort of work permit to legally work full time on a 457 dependent visa? I went through several threads here and also on border.gov.au but unable to find a specific answer. 

Based on my recent experience living in US on L1 visa over last 3 years, I was surprised to know that my wife would need EAD card (Work permit) to be employed in US on L2 visa (dependent of L1 who is legally allowed to work full time in US). And that damn EAD took almost 5 months to arrive 

So in order not to have a similar situation down under, I would appreciate if anybody can update me about requirements of work permit or any similar document before commencing to work on 457 dependent visa.

Thanks. Looking forward to some responses based on experience and knowledge in this matter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be soon sponsored on 457 by an Australian employer. I wanted to know if my wife would need some sort of work permit to legally work full time on a 457 dependent visa? I went through several threads here and also on border.gov.au but unable to find a specific answer.
> 
> ...


457 dependent visa holders have no restrictions on working
They can work wherever they like and whatever job they want

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Does she need a separate work permit/card or any sort of evidence to prove this? Or the visa grant itself would mention it and this would suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Does she need a separate work permit/card or any sort of evidence to prove this? Or the visa grant itself would mention it and this would suffice?


The visa grant would mention that she is allowed to work
The only restriction on the dependent would be to maintain the health insurance 
No work permit required

My wife is on a 457 dependant visa so I have first hand information 

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

wow:smile: that's good to know mate. It comes from the correct & trusted source  Thanks for the info again. 

I also read somewhere that once you have applied for Australian PR (assuming one has lodged 189 or 190 visa thru skill migration channel) and also have working rights (assuming 457 visa), then one can get blue medicare card. Is this true? I am asking you since you are probably in same boat now as I see that you recently got your invite for EOI and I believe you have lodged PR visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> wow:smile: that's good to know mate. It comes from the correct & trusted source  Thanks for the info again.
> 
> I also read somewhere that once you have applied for Australian PR (assuming one has lodged 189 or 190 visa thru skill migration channel) and also have working rights (assuming 457 visa), then one can get blue medicare card. Is this true? I am asking you since you are probably in same boat now as I see that you recently got your invite for EOI and I believe you have lodged PR visa.


That's correct
I have already applied for the Medicare card and have got the number
The actual card will be posted in due course 

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Did you apply after you lodged the visa or can one apply after submitting EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Thanks for the info. Did you apply after you lodged the visa or can one apply after submitting EOI?


Only after you pay the 189 visa fees
A copy of the visa fees payment receipt has to be attached to the application for the Medicare card

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. So, I believe you had private health insurance until now. May I know what was the approx. amount one has to pay for private health insurance per month for a family of two (husband and wife only)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Thanks for the info. So, I believe you had private health insurance until now. May I know what was the approx. amount one has to pay for private health insurance per month for a family of two (husband and wife only)?


I did not have private health insurance till now
I had taken the 457 visa compliance insurance policy which was costing me about 150 AUD per month as couple
I am now just finalising the private insurance I should take

Cheers


----------



## jaimin1085 (Jun 23, 2017)

Can you please provide me the name, details of the 457 visa compliance insurance?
I would be requiring the same in a month or so.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaimin1085 said:


> Can you please provide me the name, details of the 457 visa compliance insurance?
> I would be requiring the same in a month or so.


I went with HIF
They are the cheapest
I chose the lowest premium policy without any extras as I had intention to change into a full fledged private insurance once I settled in Australia 
I paid about 138 AUD per month as a couple
The letter required to be submitted to dibp is issued instantly after making the payment
You can change th start date of the policy in case your 457 visa is delayed,or change in your travel,plans wiout any problems
Cheers


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi newbienz ,

Today my wife got the email that her 457 visas long with family are approved, we plan to move to Sydney in next 1-2 months.
ques1) I have already submitted EOI for 189/ 190 NSW, do I need to update this info before moving to Sydney or after moving to Sydney. 
ques2) Does this 457 visa can help me in my 190 NSW? 

ques2) Can I work for Melbourne based company (my company agreed to move to Australia office which is Melbourne) while staying in Sydney ?


----------

